

Bitbucket 503 request failed - rvanlaak
http://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/6k13zb09txzs

======
rvanlaak
It actually has it's own topic now:
[http://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/01z9dn7ybqk8](http://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/01z9dn7ybqk8)

